# carbon express amped arrows



## iceman36 (Feb 18, 2008)

anyone know anything about these arrows,they sell them at walmart but they don't say on them what they are or how many gpi or anything,just wondering


----------



## pro-elite (Jun 9, 2009)

My dad uses them and they are 45-60 i believe and there around 8.1 gpi


----------

